# Upgrade from rebel t3



## Dym (Feb 6, 2015)

I currently have a rebel t3 that I bought 6-7 years ago, but am looking to possibly upgrade. I have a couple EFS lenses so I'm looking to most likely stay with a crop frame so I don't have to completely start over. I mostly use it for landscape, family photos, and chasing around the kids. My budget is around $1000. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## iolair (Feb 6, 2015)

What shortcomings of the current body are you hoping to address by upgrading?


----------



## Dym (Feb 6, 2015)

The biggest reason for upgrading would just be better quality pics, easier to use functions (touchscreen, swivel lcd, etc), and the screen on my current camera is cracked.


----------



## weepete (Feb 6, 2015)

Canon 70D DSLR Camera Body 8469B002 B H Photo Video


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 6, 2015)

The Canon 70D would be the obvious choice considering the lenses you already possess.  You could also but a T5i and another lens for the same money, if you want to stay with the "Rebels".  Just some thoughts...........


----------



## ronlane (Feb 6, 2015)

You I agree that the 70D may be the up grade, canon just announced 2 new replacements in the T6i and T6is. They are both 24mp cameras and the T6is has a screen on top similar to the 70D. They are using the Digic6 image processor. And they are both under $1000 for body only.


----------

